# Peel and stick flooring and insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That will help with the floor temperatures but you will need to make sure that you bring the floor joists into the insulation layer because they are going to be your thermal bridges.

All of that being said, if the crawl space is sealed and converted to a insulated space, I don't hear any mention of conditioning the space. 

If it is sealed, it requires conditioning now. Once the space is conditioned, any insulation layers along the floor is redundant.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

The crawlspace is joined to a basement under the original structure, and the (hydronic) heating system is located in said basement. The temperature is always between 65 and 75 degrees all year round.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As long as the vapor barrier on the floor is correct and the crawl is airtight against outside air movement, blow some more conditioned air in there and you should be fine.


----------

